# how to protect skin from UV



## Sasi nantaya (Aug 14, 2013)

i have a problem about my skin. It is sensitive to the sunlight.


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

Try Anew sunscreen and skin care. It has anti aging benefits and is for sensitive skin as well.very affordable, they have it for your face and body.


----------



## claire87john (Oct 10, 2013)

A sunscreen is a product that you apply to your skin for protection against the sun’s UV rays. But it’s important to know that sunscreen does not provide total protection against all UV rays. Therefore, a sunscreen should not be used as a way to prolong your time in the sun. Even with proper sunscreen use, some rays get through, which is why using other forms of sun protection is also important.


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 9, 2013)

As everyone's said, make sure you use a good sun cream and really apply it in large amounts, smother it on =D!

  A few things to look out for in a good sun cream:
  Vitamin E
  Aloe Vera
  Pro-vitamin B5
  30 SPF blocking UVA and UBA rays.  (Should block about 90% of UVA rays if good quality)

  Apart from that, simply limit your sun exposure!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

Try to use higher SPF product especially if you are over exposed in sun. Also SPF products should have UVa and UVb as these are different from each other. UVa rays will lead to premature skin aging while UVb rays can burn your skin. You must select the best sunscreen for your sensitive skin.


----------



## Esthylove (Mar 29, 2014)

Control Corrective makes a good mositurizer with SPF in it. If you're going out in the sun always make sure to put it on at least 15 minutes before going out in the sun. If your skin is really sensitive I'd wear a hat to cover your face from the rays. They also have calming and soothing masks out there that could help every once in a while.


----------



## starraffy (May 22, 2014)

Sunblock and of course stay away from direct sunlight


----------



## Kathniss08 (Jun 19, 2014)

You should protect your skin by using a natural sunblock everyday. You should wear sunglasses too. Protecting our skin is very important to avoid premature aging and other skin problems like freckles, wrinkles and dark spots. Don't expose too long in the sun even if you are using sunblock. It is better if you hydrate your skin too by using facial wipes.


----------



## Niya (Jun 22, 2014)

You should definitely wear sunscreen. Pharmacy brands such as Vichy and La Roche Posay make sunscreens especially for sensitive skins. Some other drugstore brands must do that well, maybe you'll find something if you google it. Also keep in mind that you have to use a sufficient amount of sunscreen to get the protection, and that you should reapply every 2 hours or when you go out in the sun again. If you wear a full face of make-up/foundation etc., you can think about buying an additional face powder with SPF 15 - 30 to apply in the afternoon if you can afford it.


----------



## pandabear99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Like everyone is saying, use sunblock with a 15-30SPF. Don't forget to re-apply if you must stay out in the sun longer than intended. You can also try coconut oil on top of that as it also has SPF.


----------



## Mumii (Aug 12, 2014)

I actually think it's better to have anything beyond SPF 40 in sunscreen during the Summer. Also, have you considered a parasol? I know it looks silly to some people but it keeps me cool and protected.


----------



## Trombonist2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Like others have said, wear sunscreen preferably with at least a factor 30, remember to use at least a 1/4 teaspoon on your and to reapply every 2 hours.


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

I would recommend a high spf, like 50, regularly. I've been using Hawaiian Tropic Silk Lotion sunscreen in spf 50, and it's great to wear everyday since it goes on like a lotion and doesn't smell like sunscreen. I recently read an article that the only true differences between the spfs matters at 15, 30, and above 45. Anything else is so incremental that it doesn't really matter. However, most people don't apply enough to get full protection out of your spf, so I'd recommend going higher so that you'll still be getting decent protection if you don't apply enough.


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 12, 2014)

Even if our skin is not sensitive to sunlight, applying a sunscreen is very important. It helps in blocking the harmful rays of the sun especially the UV rays. In choosing sunscreen the higher the SPF the better. I recommend that you apply sunscreen with SPF 30 to your skin. It blocks 97% of sun rays. It's a great choice since no sunscreen can block 100% of sun rays and 97% is the maximum protection a sunscreen can give. Even those with higher SPF which are more expensive cannot totally protect your from sun exposure.


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't have a problem with my skin but I am from the Far East originally and have olive colored skin.   I use Monsia Intense Moisturizing Day Cream that has a SPF-15 rating and I sometimes also use a Boots No 7 foundation match - warm sand which also has a SPF-15 rating.   It seems to work well for me. 

  A friend of mine in the States just sent me this one https://www.riteaid.com/pharmacy/health-information/skin-care/sunscreen
  recommended by the Skin Cancer Foundation.


----------



## AnneOyer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sensitive skin or not. It is important that we should protect our skin from UV rays. Ultraviolet rays have many harmful effect including premature aging, wrinkles, dry skin, breakouts and worst skin cancer.

  To protect the skin, it is important to apply sunscreen with SPF 30 everytime we go outside or when we are exposed to devices that emit UV rays.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 31, 2015)

I always read that shea butter is a great natural sun screen.


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 26, 2015)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I always read that shea butter is a great natural sun screen.


  I love shea butter so I went looking for a recipe for a sunscreen - here it is http://day2dayjoys.com/2013/05/natural-shea-butter-sunscreen.html I am guessing that C = cup and 2 lowercase t = 2 teaspoon and 3 T = 3 tablespoons.   If I am wrong my mixture won't look anything like Kelly's!


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 22, 2015)

Niya said:


> You should definitely wear sunscreen. Pharmacy brands such as Vichy and La Roche Posay make sunscreens especially for sensitive skins. Some other drugstore brands must do that well, maybe you'll find something if you google it. Also keep in mind that you have to use a sufficient amount of sunscreen to get the protection, and that you should reapply every 2 hours or when you go out in the sun again. If you wear a full face of make-up/foundation etc., you can think about buying an additional face powder with SPF 15 - 30 to apply in the afternoon if you can afford it.


  Here is another one Niya my friend sent it to me from the US https://www.riteaid.com/pharmacy/health-information/skin-care/sunscreen it is recommended by Skin Cancer Foundation USA


----------

